# $49 fire arriving the 30th



## __Amy__ (Mar 31, 2013)

I would like a cheap cover. my friend has never had a tablet before... she has one leg shorter than the other so balance is a problem.

I didn't spend too much as she has some no good relatives drop by and things. disappear

AW from Wa


----------

